# Does Your Table Wobble?



## TexanThompsons

We have the u-shaped dinette with the double leg table. We LOVE the u-shaped dinette, but are having a heck of a time trying to keep our table from wobbling while we eat. When we eat there, I find myself using one arm to brace the table and another eating. I've tried some quick fixes with no luck and was wondering if any of you have had any luck stabilizing that thing. It makes into a very large bed that we use often so I don't want a permanent fix.

Just wanted to get your feedback on fixing that bad dude.

JT


----------



## LTCMontana

Slicing up a few aluminum cans make great shims. Might be a pain if you remove and replace often though.


----------



## Mary

We picked ours up from the dealer in the beginning of November. Haven't had an opportunity to actually eat at the table yet, but ours also wobbles. Shims wouldn't be an answer as we have to take ours down each time we finish camping. Guess we'll have to add that to our list of "Needs to be looked at by the dealer." Also have a problem with the stereo speakers. Can't seem to get the balance to work. Only getting sound from one side. The biggest problem is with the propane sensors. For some reason, unknown to us, the alarm will not turn off unless D/C'd. Drained the battery before we noticed it. Guess we weren't as thorough as we needed to be when we with our PDI. Will be keeping our fingers crossed as we bought from Camping World.



TexanThompsons said:


> We have the u-shaped dinette with the double leg table. We LOVE the u-shaped dinette, but are having a heck of a time trying to keep our table from wobbling while we eat. When we eat there, I find myself using one arm to brace the table and another eating. I've tried some quick fixes with no luck and was wondering if any of you have had any luck stabilizing that thing. It makes into a very large bed that we use often so I don't want a permanent fix.
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on fixing that bad dude.
> 
> JT


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Mary said:


> We have the u-shaped dinette with the double leg table. We LOVE the u-shaped dinette, but are having a heck of a time trying to keep our table from wobbling while we eat. When we eat there, I find myself using one arm to brace the table and another eating. I've tried some quick fixes with no luck and was wondering if any of you have had any luck stabilizing that thing. It makes into a very large bed that we use often so I don't want a permanent fix.
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on fixing that bad dude.
> 
> JT


[/quote]

The LP gas detector will remain on unless the battery is disconnected or the fuse pulled that controls the unit. This is functioning as it should. If you are storing your camper without plugging in, the detector will drain the battery in a couple weeks unless you disconnect it.


----------



## clarkely

table will wobble, inherent to the size/design, and having the two legs inline. It really needs a third leg







or bracing at the floor and table underside...........

I have looked at doing this, but for the little eating we do inside we have gotten used to it.

I would suggest that you make sure the screws holding the base at the floor are tight and secure, and at the underside of the table; often these are not tight, or loosen. Also smack the table down (pound with both fists) right above the legs (after you tightened the bases up) This will help and be decent as long as no one leans on it









By me pushing it in place firmly every trip, it has becomes less of an issue to our family.


----------



## bradnjess

clarkely said:


> I would suggest that you make sure the screws holding the base at the floor are tight and secure, and at the underside of the table; often these are not tight, or loosen. Also smack the table down (pound with both fists) right above the legs (after you tightened the bases up) This will help and be decent as long as no one leans on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By me pushing it in place firmly every trip, it has becomes less of an issue to our family.


I agree, the screws from the factory are very short and don't bite into the wood very well. I replaced ours with longer stainless wood screws and like Clarkely said pounding with both fist to set it in place works well. To remove the table DW and I sit on opposite sides of the table and hit the underside of the table with both fist, and as a precaution put our feet on the pedestal base to keep the screws from coming out of the wood. I know it probably sounds silly but it's just become part of the set-up and pack-up routine now.

Brad

Edit: My Outback slide is raised a few inches off the floor which allowed me to replace the screws with longer ones, If you slide floor is level with the rest of the floor this may not work.


----------



## thefulminator

Not having the U-shaped dinette, I am not familiar with the issue but am curious. Would anyone be able to post a picture of the problem?


----------



## battalionchief3

Got this repair from camper Andy....

My kids pulled the screws right out of the floor. They are fine thread screws into plywood. I went to Lowed and bought 12 of these.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/threaded-inserts

I screwed them into the plywood with a big screwdriver then used 1 inch Phillips head machine screws to secure the base back down. Never had a problem again and my table is more stable. Still moves some but it has to so it can be removed to make a bed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

battalionchief3 said:


> Got this repair from camper Andy....
> 
> My kids pulled the screws right out of the floor. They are fine thread screws into plywood. I went to Lowed and bought 12 of these.
> 
> http://www.mcfeelys....hreaded-inserts
> 
> I screwed them into the plywood with a big screwdriver then used 1 inch Phillips head machine screws to secure the base back down. Never had a problem again and my table is more stable. Still moves some but it has to so it can be removed to make a bed.


Which one did you buy? There are a lot on that page.


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Got this repair from camper Andy....
> 
> My kids pulled the screws right out of the floor. They are fine thread screws into plywood. I went to Lowed and bought 12 of these.
> 
> http://www.mcfeelys....hreaded-inserts
> 
> I screwed them into the plywood with a big screwdriver then used 1 inch Phillips head machine screws to secure the base back down. Never had a problem again and my table is more stable. Still moves some but it has to so it can be removed to make a bed.


Which one did you buy? There are a lot on that page.
[/quote]

The flanged ones are best but you could use just about any of them. As for the screw size 1/4" are best but #10's will also work fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CamperAndy said:


> The flanged ones are best but you could use just about any of them. As for the screw size 1/4" are best but #10's will also work fine.


Thanks Andy...


----------



## Fanatical1

My dad taught me many years ago that a couple of large wood matches inserted into a worn hole with a bit of wood glue made for a tight fit for a new (maybe larger) screw.

I have used this over the years with good results.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Fanatical1 said:


> My dad taught me many years ago that a couple of large wood matches inserted into a worn hole with a bit of wood glue made for a tight fit for a new (maybe larger) screw.
> 
> I have used this over the years with good results.


I tried that a couple times but every time I try putting in the screw the darn matches start on fire.


----------



## Fanatical1

ftwildernessguy said:


> My dad taught me many years ago that a couple of large wood matches inserted into a worn hole with a bit of wood glue made for a tight fit for a new (maybe larger) screw.
> 
> I have used this over the years with good results.


I tried that a couple times but every time I try putting in the screw the darn matches start on fire.
[/quote]

After the first fire, I learned that Dad meant first







cut the tips off the matchsticks.....I thought with this group, it would be assumed!


----------



## TexanThompsons

Thanks for the input all! The base on both the table and the foor are secure. I guess I may have toe go the shim route and just have to pull them up at night when we use the bed.

Unfortunately I don't have a picture for you guys, but the table head will rock back and forth at an angle enough that will cause drinks to easily spill.

All great ideas and it is much appreciated. Looking forward to the day I can give back to this forum!


----------



## Nathan

TexanThompsons said:


> Thanks for the input all! The base on both the table and the foor are secure. I guess I may have toe go the shim route and just have to pull them up at night when we use the bed.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a picture for you guys, but the table head will rock back and forth at an angle enough that will cause drinks to easily spill.
> 
> All great ideas and it is much appreciated. Looking forward to the day I can give back to this forum!


One thing I was always tempted to do was to remove the posts and install folding legs. It would take some work, but I bet you could find legs that would work (not sure if any of these would: Rockler)


----------



## susan/vt

I would love an answer to this. We have the 290 RLS and we have the large u-shaped dinette. Love it. You can always squeeze one more around the table so it suits us but every time you slide in the table tips. Enough to spill drinks. The flanges seem to be plenty tight, the problem seems to be that the post doesn't fit as tightly as possible into the flanges. And the table top is quite large and there is only 1 post holding up this huge table. We are thinking of adding a folding leg to stablize the table.

susan/vt


----------



## Patty

I don't have that table but you could add folding table legs from here. 
My link

They have adjustable lengths. You could flip them up when crawling in the booth and put them down when eating. Just a thought.


----------



## DieselDave

You could always give these a try:

http://www.manufacturersselect.com/legsystems.html

Someone over on rv.net used them with good results. Here is the ordering info they posted:

"I emailed the manufacturer and eventually talked to Rhonda. I ordered the Steel 27" SurFit legs for about $23 a leg. Aluminum was about $15 more for each leg.

Here is her contact info.

Rhonda Van Oss
ITC Incorporated
Ph: 616.396.1355"

and their results:

"OK, I received the SurFit legs yesterday and tried them out right away in the dinette location. The fit is perfect and removes at least 90% of "seat to seat" table wobble and almost all of the window to isle movement.

Well worth the getting IMO."


----------



## rdvholtwood

Yes, our table wobbles, and I've tried taking the top off and using a rubber mallet to seat the metal tubes better - didn't work. We've just gotten used to it; however, if someone does find a quick way to fix it, it would sure be great.


----------



## WWH

THANKS for the Link!!

I have the same issue and this looks like a long term solution.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

My u shaped dinette has a self standing table with adjustable feet. Even though the adjustable feet are adjusted, it still has some wiggle in it. My old camper had those legs that pushed into the floor and the under side of the table. I don't care what you do, it's going to wiggle. That is the lousiest design for a table. Sure it wont go anywhere. But it sure is not stable.


----------



## susan/vt

Showed my DH the comments. I think we will be trying shims first.


----------



## thefulminator

Which design are the floor mounts?


----------



## susan/vt

I need to actually go out there and look again but I believe it is the one on the left.

susan/vt


----------



## Howier

2011's went to the free standing table. Must have been enough complaints about the poor table design.

My link

Second Picture.


----------



## Lacy286

Please don't laugh. But here's an idea (we have the same table and problem) and I've been thinking about it and after reading all these 'solutions' I think I have one I want to try:

you know the tension shower rods? We have one that I use across the bathroom to hang damp towels on during the night. I'm thinking that I could reduce it to the height of the table and put it under the table and see if it doesn't do the trick. We aren't camping again until next weekend so will report back then - unless I hear that someone else tried it with either success or failure. Cheap solution but it might work!

Ok, now yall can chime in. And if you have to laugh............well, I can take it!


----------



## scotnali

On our first trip, we noticed the same thing. The guy we were camping with suggested unscrewing and turning the legs (the whole metal part)so that they go across the trailer instead of lengthwise. My husband kept hitting his leg on the bracket and swearing.... By turning the legs, one side would be where no one sits and the other would be right in the middle of the back bench. We haven`t tried it yet, but I think it might solve both problems. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## thefulminator

The problem is when you put weight or lean on the table, it creates enough torque to pull the wimpy screws out of the floor. Take a piece of plywood and attach it to the table base with countersunk machine screw with the nuts on the upper surface. Then using some stout screws, attach the plywood to the floor. That will reduce the load applied at each screw in the floor by increasing the length of the lever trying to pry it up. It's not the prettiest option but could look alright with the right paint.


----------

